# What cage is this?



## neiratties (Feb 1, 2014)

I found this cage on tumblr and fell in love with it. Does anyone know the brand? or have a link to where i can purchase it.


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow, I love it! That is an awesome cage. Please, someone post a link as to where to get this.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## neiratties (Feb 1, 2014)

Isn't it!? I am on a mission to find it and purchase it and any cost. If I stumble upon it ill link you as well!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

this is the closest thing i could find ya...
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIANT-FE...GE-1-8M-TALL-RRP-580-Metal-Wire-/251380368603


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

I will keep looking, but I contacted the OP on tumblr to see if she knew/ if the cage belonged to her. This cage is beautiful!
She lives in the Netherlands, so perhaps it is a seller local to that area? ("Midwest Critter Nation" is in the US/ Feisty Ferret is in the UK... but they are similar)

I'll tell you if she mentions anything!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

That looks like a cage that'd be only available to netherlands.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

It looks like a modified or custom built cage.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Ugh thats gorgeous!! Yeah i agree it looks home made.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

It kind of looks like a really large bird cage. 
http://www.vriendin.nl/gezin-kinderen/huisdieren/5117/jij-en-je-huisdier-baike-en-lil-chickie

Here is the link to the page it is embedded in.


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

Aww it would cost a fortune to get that cage from the Netherlands.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Translated the ad... 
"Are you curious to know what are in these cages for animals? 

This huge cage is in the house of Baike (23) and has 6 tame rats. 

From its 12th year Baike keeps pet rats. Since rats are on average only two years, she has been there so many had. Baike always gets her rats from a good breeder. This is because a good breeder note the nature of the animals, health and breed. Baike encourages people to buy. No rats at a pet store These often come from the broodfok and may fail at everything. 

Lil Chickie's one of Baike's favorite rats. She bought her in 2011. 3 of the other rats she has a present herself for Christmas."


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Woah... I wants it


----------



## agirl65 (Oct 7, 2013)

Man that's an awesome cage!! My ratties would never want to come out. I'd love to have that!


----------

